# Looking for an HD Receiver



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: HDTV Listings for November 6, 2006*

Hey Guys,
I have 55" Mitsu 55819 HD ready tv and want to know How can i view HD channels. I know it requires the HD-Tuner which is very expensive. What is the other way, I tried calling DISH NETWORK but no help. I heard about the Indoor Antena, will that work? Or where can I find cheap HD receiver.
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You can probably pick up a used HD satellite receiver that will work. You don't have to subscribe to the satellite service to use the HD tuner in the receiver. Generally those are less than $100 on ebay and around some of the satellite forums. Don't buy a VOOM receiver though, unless it is from someone in your area that had their HD channels already tuned in to it... otherwise it won't work.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Jay,

Just last week I picked up a Humax HFA100 HDTV tuner, seems to work pretty well. Nothing fancy but it does have an on screen quide. Can't set it to change channels when your show comes on, nor does it even have a reminder or anything, pretty basic but I does bring in the HD. Brand new from a local furniture/electronics store was less than $200


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I purchase my at wallmart for $180 and the antenna at radio shack for $75, it works pretty good! I get about 12 channels but only 6 are HD.


----------



## texfrazer (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Jay,

Getting HD and/or D signals over the air (OTA) takes tuner, but it doesn't have to be a really expensive one. I purchased (yesterday) a Samsung DTB-H260F hdtv tuner ($179). I am using a $7.95 Radio Shack antenna (rabbit ears and a UHF loop), with an additional $3.95 Radio Shack UHF bowtie antenna. I live about 25 miles from the antenna's here in Atlanta and I get every single station, with no dropouts or pixelization.

Your proximity to the towers and any items in the way will affect your reception, but it is amazing watching hdtv for a one-time outlay of less than $200. 

If you decide to purchase someone's DirectTV receiver, you may have some issues. I have heard that some of their equipment requires a signal from DTV to activate the OTA receiver.

Best of luck!

Tex


----------

